# Outlook 2010 opening jpeg in Paint



## PG Croat (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a user whose Outlook 2010 opens all jpg (presumably all image files) with MS Paint instead of the picture viewer. I checked the default program for jpg and jpeg and they have the Windows Pictures and faxes viewer as the default and will open in the viewer if they are opened from the computer and not Outlook.

Does anybody know where that setting is hiding in Outlook 2010?


----------



## PG Croat (Oct 15, 2008)

So nobody has seen this before? I had assumed that if the default program was set on Windows that that would be the program set for Outlook 2010 but that doesn't seem to be the case. There has to be an option within Outlook 2010 to set that. How else could Outlook be opening the picture attachments with paint when Windows has the default set to open with the Microsoft Picture Viewer?


----------



## PG Croat (Oct 15, 2008)

Really? Not one person has seen this before?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

If it makes you feel better, I haven't.


----------



## PG Croat (Oct 15, 2008)

lol, yeah its a weird one. When I heard about the issue I confidently had a look at it, I knew 100% that I could fix it, didn't even give it much thought. I just needed to to change the default for all the jpeg file extentions back to the Windows picture viewer. Surely it was somehow changed to MS Paint, no big deal.

However, the defaults were already exactly what they should be and when you open any jpeg saved on the hard drive it opens in the viewer and not paint. So I thought that it was possibly a new option built within Outlook 2010 itself but I can't seem to find it anywhere.

Do you think it might be a Beta issue? She's using that but I'm using the real version of Office 2010. Has anybody else, who has used the Beta version, noticed this?


----------



## Fuglet (Oct 18, 2010)

Yep... Same.
Using Beta on WinXP, exactly the same thing... Always opens in paint.

I RE-installed IrfanView (my default viewer), selected it as the default viewer for ALL images when it installed.... Opened outlook and an email picture - It used mspaint 

Also running Win7pro with Office 2010 (NON Beta)....
This works fine... Opens in what ever is your default viewer.

So maybe it's a BETA issue ?!?


Here's something I Did try though, and seemed to work ........

c:\windows\system32\mspaint.exe

Renamed to:

c:\windows\system32\mspaint.exeOLD

Then... For some odd reason, Outlook (BETA) opened the image in my DEFAULT viewer (IrfanView) :grin::grin:

Also noticed that XP also restored a copy of mspaint.exe for me ??!!
(Not sure why but anyhow... Point being my BETA Office now uses the default viewer instead of paint)

Hope that might help ??


----------



## PG Croat (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks, I'll have to try it. That kind of makes sense, force it to use something other than paint. What doesn't make sense is that it recreates the paint executable but doesn't force it back into the default for Outlook 2010.

Very strange, but if it works who cares lol. Thanks for the advice!


----------

